# Employer refuses to issue an EPO until I pay 7 month's salary



## cjhayden114 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am an expatriate working at an international school in Jakarta, Indonesia. I have a two year contract with a clear clause that either party (me or my employer) may terminate our working agreement by giving at least 6 months notice. I did this, my employer said "ok, we will miss you" and then waited 5 months before demanding 7 months salary and the cost of relocating another teacher from abroad (none of which are in my contract). They now refuse to give me an EPO (exit permit) until I agree to pay this amount. Can anyone help?? What should I do? My KITAS expires 30 June 2014...


----------



## kaimouse (Jul 17, 2014)

*That's terrible*

That is terrible. Did you get out of it? Print up all your documentation - resignation letter, contract, etc. Consult a lawyer or three, the police and the immigration department I would suggest. Someone may ask for a 'fee' to help the process progress, but that would likely be heaps cheaper than 7 months salary! Sorry it's a late reply - I've only just joined the forum.


----------

